# Ice Dam Removal, What should i charge?



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am looking into offering ice dam removal for my driveway customers, but i don't know what would be too much or too less. I probably wont be getting too intense with it, just using a roof rake from the ground. It would be mostly a one man operation (me, or maybe a buddy if i get enough requests) What/How are you guys charging for this? Thanks


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, with my experience with ice dams, I can tell you once they have started, a roof rake is not enough. You have to release the water up there and it's only a temporary situation if the cause of the dam is not solved (usually venting or insulation issues). Raking the edges is good preventative, but not the cure. 
I have had to chip out channels 2x already on one roofline of my house in the past 10 days- chip through 10 inch thick ice that extends 12 inches up the roof then placed in ice melt socks to keep them open for a few days letting the melt drain.
4-5 hours on a ladder each time. My suggestion would be sell roof raking, not ice dam service, leave the roof work to roofers. Really easy to damage a roof if you are not careful.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree, don't even think of being able to get rid of the ice without crazy heating systems. We see this like crazy on poorly insulated condo's. All the heat in the attic escapes and melt the snow sort of, causes 6 inch ice on the front porches. They need to insulated the attic, vent it properly, and problem should go away.


----------



## Carpenter98 (Dec 24, 2010)

Check this article out. It is worth paying the fee for just to read. I get this magazine & read this article last week.

http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-bin/jl...0bcd87b627180a32100a0667/Product/View/1101mak


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

ok good advice thanks guys.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

DrakeSa*****;1221372 said:


> I am looking into offering ice dam removal for my driveway customers, but i don't know what would be too much or too less. I probably wont be getting too intense with it, just using a roof rake from the ground. It would be mostly a one man operation (me, or maybe a buddy if i get enough requests) What/How are you guys charging for this? Thanks


Thats not ice dam removal, its roof snow removal.


----------



## Carpenter98 (Dec 24, 2010)

Eronningen;1233273 said:


> Thats not ice dam removal, its roof snow removal.


Good point. I didn't catch that the first time.


----------

